# Folie für Rundungen plotten



## Figugu (15. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich Lackierer bin und auch mit Folien arbeite wäre das für mich ein recht Hilfreiches Thema.

Problem ist dieser, es gab vorfälle da wollte ein Kunde ein Schriftzug auf sein Fahrzeug lackiert haben, wir haben das ganz normal ausgeplottet und es versucht aufzukleben.
Da das Bauteil gewisse Rundungen hatte, konnten wir es nicht ganz genau aufkleben. 

Die Folie wollte beim aufkleben die Quadratische From beibehalten und wenn man mit der Form des Bauteiles mit ist, hat die sich verknittert bzw. hat so kleine wölbungen erzeugt, die konnte man nur mit dem messer anschneiden und diese dann pi mal daumen wieder dranklebt, denoch ist der schnitt zu sehen und dieser verfehlt den zweck das ganzen.

Ein Freund hat mir mal was erzählt, das Folierwerkstätten ein Programm haben welches sowas berechnet oder wie auch immer. Dieses Sorgt dafür das die Folie, ganz genau auf die Form des Untergrundes angepasst/berechnet und passt ganz genau und nach dem aufkleben wird der Optischen effekt nicht beeinträchtigt.  

Die frage ist nun, wie kann ich den Vector der Oberfläche anpassen bzw. so bearbeiten dass, das Motiv nicht verzerrt wird aber auf die Oberfläche perfekt passt und Optisch nicht "gebrochen" wird?

Gruß Figugu


----------



## smileyml (15. November 2012)

Bei einfachen kugeligen Rundungen kann diese Anpassung sicher vorgenommen werden, aber bei einzelnen Karrosserieteilen sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit, da du vor allem die Rundung nicht kennst und sie vom Hersteller sicher auch nicht erhalten wirst.

Ich würde versuchen einen anderen Weg gehen und mich mal evtl. nach anderen Folien umsehen bzw. bei "Folienklebeleuten" informieren. Es gibt meines Wissens elastische Folien die im Zweifel gedehnt (meist mit eetwas Wärme) werden können und sich so auch entsprechend anpassen lassen.
Alternativ kannst du dir dann noch einen Außendienstmitarbeiter eines Folienherstellers (z.B. Orafol) kontaktieren und ihm um Lösungsvorschläge bitten.

Grüße Marco


----------

